# Τίρι-Λίρι



## Ancolie

Διάβασα πολλά για τον Ορφανίδη και τα ποιήματά του, αλλά τι σημαίνει ακριβώς τίρι-λίρι, παρακαλώ ;


----------



## sotos

Δώσε λίγο context. δεν είναι συνηθισμένη έκφραση.


----------



## Ancolie

sotos said:


> Δώσε λίγο context. δεν είναι συνηθισμένη έκφραση.



Το Τίρι-Λίρι δηµοσιεύθηκε το 1858, αλλά τι ακριβώς σηµαίνουν οι δύο αυτές λέξεις δεν είναι γνωστό.

Είναι στο τίτλο ενός ποιήματος. 
Κάτι μʹενδιαφέρει · στα Γαλλικά, έχουμε  tire-lire που είναι ένα κουτί με χαραμάδα στην οποία κάποιος ( συνήθως ένα παιδί ) ρίχνει  κέρματα για να τα σώσει


----------



## Perseas

Δεν σημαίνει κάτι στα Ελληνικά το τίρι-λίρι. Όπως βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο, βρίσκεται στον τίτλο σατιρικού ποιήματος του Ορφανίδη. Πιθανόν να είχε στο μυαλό του τη γαλλική φράση, δεν ξέρω όμως αν το περιεχόμενο του ποιήματος έχει κάποια σχέση με αυτή τη σημασία.


----------



## Ancolie

Perseas said:


> Δεν σημαίνει κάτι στα Ελληνικά το τίρι-λίρι. Όπως βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο, βρίσκεται στον τίτλο σατιρικού ποιήματος του Ορφανίδη. Πιθανόν να είχε στο μυαλό του τη γαλλική φράση, δεν ξέρω όμως αν το περιεχόμενο του ποιήματος έχει κάποια σχέση με αυτή τη σημασία.



Ευχαριστώ !


----------



## bearded

Timothy1987 said:


> For posterity, the Greek word for context is συμφραζόμενα. Learn it, use it.


Very useful, thank you!
- bearded man - (a member of posterity)


----------



## Ancolie

bearded man said:


> Very useful, thank you!
> - bearded man - (a member of posterity)


Τι σημαίνει barboso παρακαλώ ?


----------



## bearded

'Barboso' simèni  pliktikòs (to pròto i ine eta).  
Polloùs cheretismoùs/meilleures salutations.


----------

